# Hedgehog is active?



## tniaaj (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi guys, I've recently just got myself a hedgehog and she was very hostile and timid at first when I tried to touch her. She would huff and puff and curl up into a ball. Over the time, she's ok with me touching her and all but occasionally still huffs and puffs. However, she never stays still like what I see in the forums whereby their hedgehog would relax or take a nap on their lap. My hedgehog, when held, or removed from her cage, would always try to free herself away from grip and explore around (and it's always the same old spot). And after all the explore, she would rest on one spot and when I scooped her up to rest on my lap instead, she would start to squirm away. Does she just hate me or is she a hyper active baby?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Some hedgehogs will cuddle, some are explorers. You tend to hear a lot of stories of how hedgehogs cuddle with their owners, but there are plenty out there that just want to explore and not sit with their human. Instead of cuddling, you may find that building a play area, and sitting inside with your hedgehog is quite rewarding. 

Cuddlers are great, they snuggle and you can smile at them as they nuzzle down into the crook of your arm. And get a false sense that they love you. But an explorer moving around, looking at things, and trying to get themselves into trouble can be extremely entertaining as you learn their quirky behaviors.

With that in mind, how long have you had your little one? You say recently. Month, two, more, less? Age?

Hedgehogs who have recently been rehomed are often stressed. One way that some deal with that stress is to run. I've had plenty now who would be super active their first few months in my home, and then as they figured out they were safe, I was to be trusted, and that life was good, they settled down. Their wheel running reduced, their liner diving reduced, and they wanted to snuggle during out of cage time instead of running amok.


----------



## tniaaj (Feb 11, 2016)

Kalandra said:


> Some hedgehogs will cuddle, some are explorers. You tend to hear a lot of stories of how hedgehogs cuddle with their owners, but there are plenty out there that just want to explore and not sit with their human. Instead of cuddling, you may find that building a play area, and sitting inside with your hedgehog is quite rewarding.
> 
> Cuddlers are great, they snuggle and you can smile at them as they nuzzle down into the crook of your arm. And get a false sense that they love you. But an explorer moving around, looking at things, and trying to get themselves into trouble can be extremely entertaining as you learn their quirky behaviors.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind feedback!!! Yes, I've just had her for about a month or two. For the first 2 weeks, all she ever does is sleep and I wonder if she was not feeling well because she doesn't really eat much as well. She's only willing to come out from her cage after having get used to me being around feeding her and all after that I guess. Yep, it's entertaining seeing her explore around and get herself into trouble. She especially loves to squeeze herself in between objects which space sometimes are too small to fit and she ended up getting stuck in there. If she's the explorer kind then it's fine. I'm just worried if she just doesn't like me.


----------



## Boats85 (Jan 19, 2016)

I have an explorer as well. If I am trying to bound/cuddle with him I either put a fleece blanket in my lap and make a pile for him to explore and he will usually play in that for a while then borrow down and sleep in my lap while i watch tv. If I am up and about i will put on a hoodie and he likes to ride in my hood.


----------



## UniThePricklyPet (Jan 20, 2016)

I've got a silly explorer too. The only time I can cuddle him is when he's asleep. I wish I could let him run around more but am worried about losing him under the couches or something - have crazy paranoid ideas like what if there's a part under the sofa that he can crawl into? (crazy mommy). Will try to find one of those fences so I can let him loose within a safe zone that's big enough for us to hang out with him.

We've only had him since Christmas so maybe he'll calm down as he gets to know us more  Otherwise we're happy with our silly little busy-body.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

You might want to use closet shelves with Velcro to make the playpen. It works very well for us. Even though Ichiro is not an explorer, I put him in there with his toys and my daughter and she plays with him. (Or annoys h, we are not sure. Lol)

Also, he loves cuddles and sleeps on my belly and my husband asked me if I thought Ichiro thinks I'm his "mom" And loves me or more like "if I behave this giant won't eat me". I told him I thought the second one. Lol


----------

